# Problem with D-Link router 502T



## anubhavj1 (Jan 6, 2007)

There are 4 lights on the router power,status,ADSL and ethernet.
Ethernet is the light which is causing the problem.
Most of the times when I turn the router on then the ethernet light does not turn on.Even pushing the Ethernet cable at the back of the router and at the back of the CPU do not seem to help. Turning the router off and then on again  does not solve the problem.
What solves the problem is restarting. As soon as the computer is finished with booting the light turns on. And now even turning the router off and then on again does not cause the problem.The problem is completely solved untill the computer is shut down and then the same problem reoccurs.
That is basically to turn the ethernet light on and connect to the net I have to restart my computer once.
But each time before restarting I tend to push the ethernet cable behnd the router.
So what is the problem is it with the router or the ethernet cable or with any other thing?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 6, 2007)

try with new ethernet cable ....... if this also fails then i think ur LAN card is faulty ...................Router seems OK

Chk the LEDs of ur Lan Card when u r trying to connect ur router is it blinking or not ???


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 6, 2007)

If the Status LED is blinking then ur Router is perfectly ok and working.

Y dont u try it with the phone cord wich goes in the ADSL side of ur router ?? Coz MTNL gave it for use with ur existing phone connection.


Cheers n e-peace/...


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 6, 2007)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> If the Status LED is blinking then ur Router is perfectly ok and working.
> 
> Y dont u try it with the phone cord wich goes in the ADSL side of ur router ?? Coz MTNL gave it for use with ur existing phone connection.
> 
> ...



I think ADSL link is not a problem .......wat I guess is his router and system are not able to connect properly !!!


----------



## Ricky (Jan 6, 2007)

faulty cable and also turn of powersavign for the ethernet device !


----------



## anubhavj1 (Jan 7, 2007)

But the thing is that the router starts functioning properly unfailingly( ethernet light turns on every single time) as soon as the computer is restarted is it really an issue with the ethernet cable?


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 7, 2007)

anubhavj1 said:
			
		

> But the thing is that the router starts functioning properly unfailingly( ethernet light turns on every single time) as soon as the computer is restarted is it really an issue with the ethernet cable?




try connection with different cable .....................................


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 9, 2007)

It may help if you see the connection status and the WAN settings.


----------



## suraj (Jan 9, 2007)

First on ur pc ,then swtich on ur router.just check the status LED ,if it is bliking regularly ,then ur router is ok .if ur problem show again ,just change ur cable and attach  new cable .again u have to check it .if it is remain same ,then remove ur  LAN card,and reinstsall it.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 9, 2007)

anubhavj1 said:
			
		

> There are 4 lights on the router power,status,ADSL and ethernet.
> Ethernet is the light which is causing the problem.
> Most of the times when I turn the router on then the ethernet light does not turn on.Even pushing the Ethernet cable at the back of the router and at the back of the CPU do not seem to help. Turning the router off and then on again  does not solve the problem.
> What solves the problem is restarting. As soon as the computer is finished with booting the light turns on. And now even turning the router off and then on again does not cause the problem.The problem is completely solved untill the computer is shut down and then the same problem reoccurs.
> ...


from now try power on ur PC first, and when it boots up then switch the router on. tell us what happens


----------



## anubhavj1 (Jan 12, 2007)

@gary4gar
A restart is a must regardless of whenever I turn the router on whether it is with the PC or later.Now it has become very regular that only after a restart does the router begin to work.


----------

